# 6 psl and personality combination , slay potential



## Hollywood (Oct 11, 2020)

This is not about myself jfl

*Experts only. When you are 6 psl, but have awkward personality, can you still slay above average chicks very easily?*


----------



## eyearea (Oct 11, 2020)

you are 5PSL max you sad cunt


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 11, 2020)

eyearea said:


> you are 5PSL max you sad cunt



stop hating brooooo


----------



## eyearea (Oct 11, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> stop hating brooooo


ok im sorry bro


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 11, 2020)

You are not 6PSL.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 11, 2020)

The juliencentral haters are arrived again.
Its just in general a question.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## nonserviam (Oct 11, 2020)

Legit 6 psl can slay
At least i hope so, cause my personality is cringe af and i can’t slay shit at 5-5.5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 11, 2020)

eyearea said:


> you are 4PSL max you sad cunt


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Oct 11, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> When you are 6 psl, but have awkward personality, can you still slay above average chicks very easily?


yes, Im by far not psl 6 but awkward as Fuck and still manage to get girls


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 11, 2020)

nonserviam said:


> i can’t slay shit at 5-5.5 psl


damn. that's unexpected. I thought PSL5 and up, was life on easy mode.


----------



## nonserviam (Oct 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> damn. that's unexpected. I thought PSL5 and up, was life on easy mode.


i have major height and nt failo bro. 5 psl is not enough to salvage tbh, but i hope i can ascend 1 more point


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 11, 2020)

nonserviam said:


> i have major height and nt failo bro. 5 psl is not enough to salvage tbh, but i hope i can ascend 1 more point


you manlet?


----------



## nonserviam (Oct 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> you manlet?


5’8 but i’m 16 so i might grow 
goal is 6 psl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 11, 2020)

nonserviam said:


> 5’8 but i’m 16 so i might grow
> goal is 6 psl


Yeah. you really young still.
age doesn't help, it's difficult at 16, if not nt. Because that's that special age group (teenagers) that alot of same aged dudes look good/decent also (no in is balding, or ugly skinned yet (except the acne dudes), and most are not fat). AND, most girls that age value status, popularity, NT-maxxing, the most at that age.As you get older, it becomes less important, a bit. And more looks based.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 11, 2020)

nonserviam said:


> 5’8 but i’m 16 so i might grow
> goal is 6 psl


at least u still have time left plus u can re invent ur persona/image in college/work etc. im totally screwed.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 11, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> at least u still have time left plus u can re invent ur persona/image in college/work etc. im totally screwed.


you're to old??


----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> you're to old??


22 khhcv


----------



## nonserviam (Oct 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yeah. you really young still.
> age doesn't help, it's difficult at 16, if not nt. Because that's that special age group (teenagers) that alot of same aged dudes look good/decent also (no in is balding, or ugly skinned yet (except the acne dudes), and most are not fat). AND, most girls that age value status, popularity, NT-maxxing, the most at that age.As you get older, it becomes less important, a bit. And more looks based.



one of the highest iq posts i have read today tbh. i hope i will re invent my future 6 psl persona and slay in college. in high scholl all foids care about popularity and ntness and they never approach


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 11, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> 22 khhcv


Brutal. but imo still youngish. I hope you can ascend


----------



## Nisse (Oct 11, 2020)

nonserviam said:


> Legit 6 psl can slay
> At least i hope so, cause my personality is cringe af and i can’t slay shit at 5-5.5 psl


NT 5 PSL can slay


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 11, 2020)

nonserviam said:


> one of the highest iq posts i have read today tbh. i hope i will re invent my future 6 psl persona and slay in college. in high scholl all foids care about popularity and ntness and they never approach


It's the small time window in life. HighSchool (13-18). Where popularity moggs other factors. After highschool, popularity becomes less important.
Women are very passive maxxed in highschool also.
And in highschool, everyone at that age tries to (for first time in life) get lose from parents and parent rules and so on. Trying to be independant-ish from parents. Hence being someone whom dares to challenge authority and parents, is instant status and popularity boost at that age.

Above, mostly changes with age/time.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Oct 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> except the acne dudes),


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 11, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> View attachment 726469


the acne pill. is imo, one of the most brutal pills..
One, with acne. get treated as subhuman, often. Asif have a contaguous desease. Even if have a Chad face, with alot of acne = game over.

the acne pill gets little attention in the blackpill community, a bit.
i only recall i video talking about acne = game over.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Oct 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> the acne pill gets little attention in the blackpill community, a bit


Yes it's so brutal but so overlooked


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 11, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> Yes it's so brutal but so overlooked


You had it, I guess??


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Nov 4, 2020)

Yeah bro not even 8 psl is enough. U know i mog O pry and i dont get any bc i just dont really respect women's right to choose u know


----------

